# FBI Director James Comey Has Been Fired, White House Announces



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2017)

> The White House said Tuesday FBI director James Comey has been fired.
> 
> “The President has accepted the recommendation of the attorney general and the deputy attorney general regarding the dismissal of the director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation,” Sean Spicer said.
> 
> _Check back for updates on this developing story._





UPDATE (from the linked website):



> President Donald Trump on Tuesday fired FBI Director James Comey, sweeping away the man who is responsible for an investigation into whether members of Trump’s campaign team colluded with Russia in its interference in last year’s election.
> 
> 
> Director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation James Comey testifies in front of the Senate Judiciary Committee during an oversight hearing on the FBI on Capitol Hill May 3, 2017. (Credit: Zach Gibson/Getty Images)
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2017)

the plot motherfucking chickens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cipher97 (May 9, 2017)

Dis gon be good bois!


----------



## CrazyAries (May 9, 2017)

Aww, I was about to post this. I saw the news on ABC:



> Director James Comey has been fired, according to the White House.
> 
> "Today, President Donald J. Trump informed FBI Director James Comey that he has been terminated and removed from office," the White House statement reads.
> 
> ...





Is Trump trying to go after Clinton now?


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Well that ejaculated quickly


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 9, 2017)

lol nothing to see here folks. I wonder who will take over at the FBI. I have an idea.:


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2017)

CrazyAries said:


> Aww, I was about to post this. I saw the news on ABC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better work on yo Ninja skills. 


Anyways, an official statement:


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

lol omfg. If he thinks this will stop the investigation he's wrong. It's still going to continue.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 9, 2017)

So these are the people who will be president if Trump and Pence get impeached

1. Vice President Pence

2. House Speaker, Paul Ryan

3. President pro tempore of the Senate, Orrin Hatch

4. Secretary of State, Rex Tillerson

5. Treasury Secretary, Steven Mnuchin

6. Defense Secretary, James Mattis

7. Attorney General, Jeff Sessions

8. Acting Secretary of the Interior, Kevin Haugrud 

9. Acting Agriculture Secretary, Michael Scuse 

10. Commerce Secretary (vacant seat; nominee Wilbur Ross has not been confirmed)

11. Acting Labor Secretary, Ed Hugler 

12. Health and Human Services Secretary, Tom Price

13. Acting Housing and Urban Development Secretary, Craig Clemmensen

14. Transportation Secretary, Elaine Chao

15. Acting Energy Secretary, Grace Bochenek 

16. Education Secretary, Betsy DeVos

17. Veteran Affairs Secretary, David Shulkin

18. Homeland Security Secretary, John Kelly

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 9, 2017)

Bender said:


> lol omfg. If he thinks this will stop the investigation he's wrong. It's still going to continue.



Sacking the FBI director right in the middle of their investigation into possible Republican-Russian ties.

Nope, that doesn't sound, look, taste, feel, or speak of anything suspicious at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CrazyAries (May 9, 2017)

bmos89 said:


> So these are the people who will be president if Trump and Pence get impeached
> 
> 1. Vice President Pence
> 
> ...



I believe Wilbur Ross was named as Commerce Secretary in February.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

The next FBI director will most likely be another Trump/Russia stooge.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 9, 2017)

So yeah any way you slice it, there will be a Republican president for the next 4 years. Even if Trump and Pence get impeached.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

lol @ what the fool said in the letter to Comey







bmos89 said:


> So yeah any way you slice it, there will be a Republican president for the next 4 years. Even if Trump and Pence get impeached.



I'll take any other Republican over the tyrannous, treasonous orange bluster fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2017)

Donald Trump fired the the man investigating him on the recommendation of the man recused from participating in the same investigation? 

Sort of things that happen in banana republics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CrazyAries (May 9, 2017)

bmos89 said:


> So yeah any way you slice it, there will be a Republican president for the next 4 years. Even if Trump and Pence get impeached.



And that's the rub. I think having Trump in there allows the Democrats to point to one common enemy. Pence himself is far more palatable than Trump and that could hurt the Democrats more. I don't like having Trump in there, but notice more people are paying attention.

Also, does anyone know the highest amount of years someone can serve as President?


*Spoiler*: _You Think It's Only 8?_ 



It is for most presidents. But there is a limit of 10 years in special cases. A vice president can serve the last 2 years of his president's tenure plus two extra terms.




Either way, watch out for 2019.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Donald Trump fired the the man investigating him on the recommendation of the man recused from participating in the same investigation?
> 
> Sort of things that happen in banana republics.



Sessions shouldn't even be heading the DOJ considering he committed perjury.


----------



## Tarot (May 9, 2017)

Buckle up guys, we're reaching Brazilian levels of politics.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 9, 2017)

the conspiracy theorist in me feel he's doing this to cover his tracks with russia

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

This is a repeat of when Nixon fired Cox in the Saturday Night Massacreall actions that factored into his resignation.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> the conspiracy theorist in me feel he's doing this to cover his tracks with russia



Comey was scheduled to testify to the senate on Thursday. Also there's a possibility indictments have been handed down and a Grand jury is underway.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 9, 2017)

Trump did the right thing firing that piece of shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Can't wait for this to backfire massively on Trump.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 9, 2017)

Bender said:


> Comey was scheduled to testify to the senate on Thursday. Also there's a possibility indictments have been handed down and a Grand jury is underway.


who's gonna lead the trump FBI investigation now?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 9, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> who's gonna lead the trump FBI investigation now?


God will.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

NaS said:


> God will.



And even god thinks the orange bluster is a traitor.



makeoutparadise said:


> who's gonna lead the trump FBI investigation now?



There's multiple people investigating it.
Counter terrorism is looking into this case, and the FBI deputy (who's wife is a Hilary supporter) is going to head the investigation until a replacement is found.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mansali (May 9, 2017)

Breaking news the excuse for firing him was because of .... wait for it.... the mistreatment of Hillary Clinton['s investigation]

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/may/09/james-comey-fbi-fired-donald-trump?CMP=edit_2221




> *Donald Trump fires FBI director Comey over handling of Clinton investigation*
> *Move was condemned as ‘Nixonian’ and raised concerns over the FBI’s investigation into alleged links between Trump aides and Russia*
> 
> James Comey testifies in front of the Senate judiciary committee during an oversight hearing on the FBI last week. Photograph: Zach Gibson/Getty Images
> ...


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Mansali said:


> Breaking news the excuse for firing him was because of .... wait for it.... the mistreatment of Hillary Clinton
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/may/09/james-comey-fbi-fired-donald-trump?CMP=edit_2221



That's bullshit. Look at the part focused on in letter Trump sent to Comey

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mansali (May 9, 2017)

Bender said:


> That's bullshit. Look at the part focused on in letter Trump sent to Comey



Im simply pointing out their excuses now that people are criticizing them for this hasty decision.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2017)

Mansali said:


> Breaking news the excuse for firing him was because of .... wait for it.... the mistreatment of Hillary Clinton
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/may/09/james-comey-fbi-fired-donald-trump?CMP=edit_2221



So let me get this straight...

You're telling me that the same guy who praised Comey, because of how he handled the Clinton Investigation during the Election, fired him because of how he handled the Clinton Investigation during the Election?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

@Mansali

Just an FYI: Jeff Sessions, (who recused himself from Russia investigations) also recommended the firing. So yeah, this was not a impartial decision.

Here's the link on Sessions role in Comey's firing


All Trump needed was a reason to fire him to cover up his actual motives.


----------



## Pontificate (May 9, 2017)

I'm here to watch Bender make a fool of himself


Also I'm not bested in History. Why is this bad?


----------



## Mansali (May 9, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> You're telling me that the same guy who praised Comey, because of how he handled the Clinton Investigation during the Election, fired him because of how he handled the Clinton Investigation during the Election?



Well that seems to be their excuse after getting criticized. And I think I misspoke its not for the mistreatment of Clinton just the handling of the case.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> You're telling me that the same guy who praised Comey, because of how he handled the Clinton Investigation during the Election, fired him because of how he handled the Clinton Investigation during the Election?



It's bullshit. Trump even said a while ago, that he has been considering firing Comey for a while now.


----------



## Mansali (May 9, 2017)

Bender said:


> @Mansali
> 
> Just an FYI: Jeff Sessions, (who recused himself from Russia investigations) also recommended the firing. So yeah, this was not a impartial decision.
> 
> ...



Your missing the point im simply pointing out their excuses now that they are getting criticized.


----------



## JFF (May 9, 2017)

What the hell. Seriously. I just read it.

I think that is the price for integrity.

Sorry, I got to say that. Trump just showed that he is not fit for this office.

Firing the head of the FBI ---
And yes, who is Jeff Sessions to judge the head of the FBI ---

Well, at least we know now ... if you got the fire the guy who is leading the investigation against you, something is on 

From what I read about him; I held him in highest regard.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2017)

Mansali said:


> Well that seems to be their excuse after getting criticized. And I think I misspoke its not for the mistreatment of Clinton just the handling of the case.



Hmm.. that seems to be the fair, I guess.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

@Mansali

Here's the letter from Sessions recommending Trump fire Comey


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Mansali said:


> Your missing the point im simply pointing out their excuses now that they are getting criticized.



My bad. Be a little clearer next time. I'm shaking my head that he covering shit up by saying it's cuz of Hilary. No one is believing that it's because of Hilary.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2017)

This didn't work for Nixon during Watergate and it probably not going to work now


----------



## egressmadara (May 9, 2017)

Hilarious


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> This didn't work for Nixon during Watergate and it probably not going to work now



It isn't. Unless a special prosecutor is appointed immediately, then everyone all over the US is going to call this a "cover-up".


----------



## Hand Banana (May 9, 2017)

Bender said:


> My bad. Be a little clearer next time.


Just out of curiosity. Why do you always tell someone to be clearer with their explanations when it's you who lack reading comprehension? Why did you go after his post when it didn't go against any posts you've made? I don't understand this logic you attempt to possess to go after anyone without grasping what they've said. Why not simply ask him to elucidate further instead of trying to put together a half ass attempt of an argument? I ask this because you sound like a child when you tell someone, "My bad Be a little clearer next time." It's almost as if his reply should be, "My bad. Be a little less dumb next time."

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

@NaS

Could you stop attention-whoring me for one fucking day? Just one? 

lol my god.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hand Banana (May 9, 2017)

Bender Can you stop being fucking stupid for one day? I am amused you decided not to answer the question. Did you need me to make it more clearer for you to understand?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 9, 2017)

@Bender Just concede.  Just about everyone here share the same unanimous point, anyway.  No point in starting an argument over it.

I'm just wondering what the Trumpet Squad is doing during all of this.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

*Sessions was told to find reasons to fire Comey: reports*


> President Trump’s decision Tuesday to fire FBI Director James Comey has been in the works since at least last week, according to multiple media reports.
> 
> *Senior officials at the White House and Justice Department were working on building a case against Comey since that time, according to The New York Times. Attorney General Jeff Sessions was asked asked to come with reasons to oust him. *
> 
> ...



http://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...as-told-to-find-reasons-to-fire-comey-reports

lol at how unethical this shit is.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> @Bender Just concede.  Just about everyone here share the same unanimous point, anyway.  No point in starting an argument over it.



I'm not in the mood to joust with @NaS today anywho.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 9, 2017)

Bender said:


> I'm not in the mood to joust with @NaS today anywho.



Just drop it already.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 9, 2017)

Bender said:


> I'm not in the mood to joust with @NaS today anywho.


You didn't need to tag me just to admit your level of comprehension. Catalyst75 is taking your side (and the only one who is dumb enough) out of pity. Don't try to address points you can't comprehend. It's that fucking simple.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 9, 2017)

NaS said:


> You didn't need to tag me just to admit your level of comprehension. Catalyst75 is taking your side (and the only one who is dumb enough) out of pity. Don't try to address points you can't comprehend. It's that fucking simple.



Telling someone to concede isn't taking their side.  

Everyone who is in this thread knows that Trump is just f***ing things up for himself even more, since you don't go firing the head of an intelligence agency *IN THE MIDDLE OF AN INVESTIGATION INTO YOU* if you don't have something to hide.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

@Catalyst75

I have.

In any case, Mark Warner the ranking Dem Senate intel chairman said Comey is still going to testify on Thursday.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2017)

bmos89 said:


> So these are the people who will be president if Trump and Pence get impeached
> 
> 1. Vice President Pence



Pence will be President if Pence is impeached?


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

There are a lot of FBI agents loyal to Comey. I wouldn't be surprised if they leaked any incriminating info regarding Trump's collusion with Russia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Pence will be President if Pence is impeached?



religion of PENCE

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Drake (May 9, 2017)

Comey did not handle the situation with Clinton well, so on the surface, I don't really have a problem with this. However, I seriously doubt Trump is the type of person who would care about his opponent being treated unfairly, so I am sure there is something else to this even if Comey did deserve to be fired.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 9, 2017)

NaS said:


> Bender Can you stop being fucking stupid for one day? I am amused you decided not to answer the question. Did you need me to make it more clearer for you to understand?



Bender is so stupid he tears apart computers looking for cookies.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Drake said:


> Comey did not handle the situation with Clinton well, so on the surface, I don't really have a problem with this. However, I seriously doubt Trump is the type of person who would care about his opponent being treated unfairly, so I am sure there is something else to this even if Comey did deserve to be fired.




Comey was the only independent figure in the investigation of Trump's ties to Russia. As I pointed out in the link above, Sessions (who had recused himself) has been trying to find a way to fire him. This is a gross abuse of power.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Pence will be President if Pence is impeached?



It's basically a list of who will rise into power, so what you see is "1. Vice President Pence" which explains that he will be the next person in line to become the President (while the title "Vice President" is his current title).


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

@Onyx Darkmatter 

Pence is also complicit in covering up Mike Flynn's secret meeting with Russian ambassador. Paul Ryan more likely to be president rather than Pence.


----------



## αce (May 9, 2017)

Won't matter. Indictments are inevitable. Trump is probably not personally involved beyond a reasonable doubt, but the cover up will be his demise. People are comparing this to Nixon, and perhaps rightfully so. The difference though is that Nixon was a master politician and a genius in his own right, so his firings were last second resorts to stop the bleeding jugular. Trump, on the other hand, is impulsive and indecisive and just paid for the knife that will slit his throat.

If this was about Hillary Clinton they would have fired him on January 20th. And the fact that they fired him for a scandal nearly a year old means that they could have waited a few days if they deemed it necessary and the optics were terrible. Yet they proceeded. In other words, the press coverage and reaction this generated is less of an issue than Comey actually continuing the investigation any minute longer.

Trump, Pence, Flynn, Page and Manafort are all compromised. Kushner and Sessions might be.


----------



## wibisana (May 9, 2017)

Cant President pardon himself?


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2017)

Bender said:


> @Onyx Darkmatter
> 
> Pence is also complicit in covering up Mike Flynn's secret meeting with Russian ambassador. Paul Ryan more likely to be president rather than Pence.



Well, yeah, if he's caught guilty. But otherwise, he'd still be next in line of the Presidency.



wibisana said:


> Cant President pardon himself?



Not possible. Even if it was, that alone would be incredibly dangerous due to the loopholes you can do.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 9, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Cant President pardon himself?



Theoretically, yes.

But this only prevents actual prosecution for that crime, not impeachment of the crime itself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (May 9, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Well, yeah, if he's caught guilty. But otherwise, he'd still be next in line of the Presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible, plus that would lead to an enormous loophole.


But they can pardon someone else

In worst case scenario What prevent trump resign and ask pence for pardon?like nixon did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Trump needs to explain what "three separate occasions" Comey told him he wasn't under investigation. If he lied then this should be rescinded.


----------



## αce (May 9, 2017)

The president can pardon himself in theory, but you'd probably end up with some sort of constitutional crisis. For example, if Pence murdered Trump, became President, we found out 5 months later, but he pardoned himself in advance, what would we do? Presidential pardons are one of those vague areas of the constitution that leaves too much room for real world application.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2017)

wibisana said:


> But they can pardon someone else
> 
> In worst case scenario What prevent trump resign and ask pence for pardon?like nixon did



Yes, a President can Pardon others; Pardoning themselves is unheard of (and assumingly unacceptable in the U.S.).
So in that case, it's a possibility that Pence can Pardon Trump much like Ford pardoned Nixon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

I foresee that Trump is going to try to find a way to close the Trump-Russia probe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mansali (May 9, 2017)

Watching Bacon on CNN making excuses for Trump

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Mansali said:


> Watching Bacon on CNN making excuses for Trump



Oh god...


----------



## Mansali (May 9, 2017)

"I WAS ON CNN AND I SAID TRUMP WOULD WIN MICHIGAN"

"WHY ARENT THE DEMOCRATS VOTING FOR HEALTHCARE REFORM"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 9, 2017)

Mansali said:


> Watching Bacon on CNN making excuses for Trump



Hearing God's voice takes certain practice, discernment and gifting. Some madmen do believe they hear the voice of God. Discernment is needed whenever we hear anything, whether that be our spiritual or physical ear. Anything you hear that you think is from God you should test to see if it complies with what we already know from God. Which just so happens to be anything I personally believe. In other words the best prophet is a rationally minded student of the scripture, like me, and God tells me Trump is right like I knew he would.


----------



## Atlas (May 9, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> This didn't work for Nixon during Watergate and it probably not going to work now



Of course not. This was pretty much Trump announcing to the world "Hey, I'm GUILTY!".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2017)

I'd figure if Trump pardon himself and everything comes to light shortly after it would only be the third act of the grand plan to elect Hillary Clinton. Because the repubs will be so unpopular she would practically win by a landslide.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zenith (May 9, 2017)

"I don't understand why you leftists are rejoicing... this is just a defensive measure from Trump (it's not that he's guilty, but rather to be safe).

In other news there are more pressing concerns, like fixing the mess that is Obamacare for example! "


----------



## Lord Stark (May 9, 2017)

Poor Jim Comey, truly the Ned Stark of Washington.  Honorable fool indeed.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> Poor Jim Comey, truly the Ned Stark of Washington.  Honorable fool indeed.



Should just throw it out there: Comey supposedly confirmed a Grand Jury was happening.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2017)

You can't pardon yourself from impeachment and pardoning yourself from a theoretically related criminal element could be read as tantamount to an admission/acceptance of guilt - the law is a bit unclear about this because afaik it's never happened before - which would obviously making impeaching you a matter of "when" not "if"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chelydra (May 9, 2017)

I did not see this coming. Especially since Comey gave Trump the election.


----------



## HolyHands (May 9, 2017)

Comey was pretty widely disliked on both sides of the aisle. Democrats hate him for reopening the Hillary investigation right before the election, causing her poll numbers to drop. Republicans hate him for not demanding Hillary be prosecuted as a result of her emails, and for investigating Trump.

Still, firing the guy who's investigating you is extremely suspicious and very suspect.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Pence will be President if Pence is impeached?



Pence has rather brilliantly maneuvered himself away from all this scandal.  The way he rather publicly showed he was lied to by Flynn, how he has not been grouped as one of Trump's inner inner circle in the same way Bannon and Priebus are.  He's also by some miracle considered to be a moderating force in the administration in spite of him being rated the most conservative VP in 40 years.  He may emerge from this relatively unscathed.  

Hell if he doesn't pardon Trump, he could even win in 2020.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 9, 2017)

Fucking Finally 

Now, if only Trump's new AG had the guts to jail Hillary and her corrupt aides


----------



## Chelydra (May 9, 2017)

My sources in the white house have given me the unaltered statement on Comey's termination.

Kappa

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> Comey was pretty widely disliked on both sides of the aisle. Democrats hate him for reopening the Hillary investigation right before the election, causing her poll numbers to drop. Republicans hate him for not demanding Hillary be prosecuted as a result of her emails, and for investigating Trump.



Democrats hate comey for what he did to clinton but they love him for what he _was _doing to trump, the simplistic idea that "oh democrats hate him as well" is what leads you to make dumb decisions like randomly firing the man investigating you and hoping it would blow over.



Lord Stark said:


> Pence has rather brilliantly maneuvered himself away from all this scandal. The way he rather publicly showed he was lied to by Flynn, how he has not been grouped as one of Trump's inner inner circle in the same way Bannon and Priebus are. He's also by some miracle considered to be a moderating force in the administration in spite of him being rated the most conservative VP in 40 years. He may emerge from this unscathed.



I think this largely depends on what the investigation actually turns up tbh, assuming there's some smoking gun, watergate tapes tier incriminating evidence buried in trumps portfolio then the nature of the problem (ties to foreign governments and perhaps use of foreign espionage during the campaign) would paint pence very poorly, there's a difference between "I didn't know my president was getting people to break into democrat offices" and "I didn't know that my president and his inner circle which I had a hand in vetting/assembling were compromised by russia" at absolute best he looks stupid, at worst he looks criminal

Paul Ryan is a better bet but his actions DURING the investigation _might _fuck him as well in which case moving down the list



bmos89 said:


> 1. Vice President Pence
> 
> 2. House Speaker, Paul Ryan
> 
> ...



I can't realistically see it going beyond Mattis (for a variety of reasons) so we'll just discuss these dudes

IF trump is impeached and IF pence is so tainted by this that he himself is impeached or steps down and IF paul ryan does likewise then I don't see how it could move beyond Orrin Hatch who has been relatively out of the public eye and mostly unrelated to everything going on here

that said regardless of who exactly inherits the presidency in such a scenario their public mandate would be literally non-existent so I'm not sure any competent political operator would be trying to do anything _too_ ostentatious prior to 2018 which is the earliest the public could express a political opinion about it


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 9, 2017)

Democrats.....


----------



## Lord Stark (May 9, 2017)

I don't love or hate Comey, I think he's an honorable man who genuinely performed his duties with strong conviction.  I strongly disagreed with many of his decisions, but I think the time to fire him has long since past.



Nighty the Mighty said:


> I think this largely depends on what the investigation actually turns up tbh, assuming there's some smoking gun, watergate tapes tier incriminating evidence buried in trumps portfolio then the nature of the problem (ties to foreign governments and perhaps use of foreign espionage during the campaign) would paint pence very poorly, there's a difference between "I didn't know my president was getting people to break into democrat offices" and "I didn't know that my president and his inner circle which I had a hand in vetting/assembling were compromised by russia" at absolute best he looks stupid, at worst he looks criminal



Agreed.  But Pence does have another thing going for him.  That is that the FBI began their investigation before Pence was even on the ticket.  Its totally believable that Pence would not be privy to events that were set in motion months before he was being considered for the nomination.  Pence can also say that he specifically advised the President that he was uncomfortable with XYZ official and had suspicions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Democrats.....


Vice versa for Republicans.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 9, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Democrats.....


Im not sure what to make of the man


----------



## Skaddix (May 9, 2017)

Right because Trump fired Comey because of what he did to Hillary...I have a bridge I am selling any buyers.

No you cant Pardon yourself even Nixon didnt try that one.

As for Pence, If I am Trump in no way would I trust Pence to give me a Pardon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> I don't love or hate Comey, I think he's an honorable man who genuinely performed his duties with strong conviction.  I strongly disagreed with many of his decisions, but I think the time to fire him has long since past.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  But Pence does have another thing going for him.  That is that the FBI began their investigation before Pence was even on the ticket.  Its totally believable that Pence would not be privy to events that were set in motion months before he was being considered for the nomination.  Pence can also say that he specifically advised the President that he was uncomfortable with XYZ official and had suspicions.


 He isn't Ned starkk


----------



## Atlas (May 9, 2017)

*Grand jury subpoenas issued in FBI's Russia investigation*

"Your name".



> Washington (CNN)Federal prosecutors have issued grand jury subpoenas to associates of former National Security Advisor Michael Flynn seeking business records, as part of the ongoing probe of Russian meddling in last year's election, according to people familiar with the matter. CNN learned of the subpoenas hours before President Donald Trump fired FBI director James Comey.
> 
> The subpoenas represent the first sign of a significant escalation of activity in the FBI's broader investigation begun last July into possible ties between Trump campaign associates and Russia.
> The subpoenas issued in recent weeks by the US Attorney's Office in Alexandria, Virginia, were received by associates who worked with Flynn on contracts after he was forced out as director of the Defense Intelligence Agency in 2014, according to the people familiar with the investigation.
> ...


----------



## Black Superman (May 9, 2017)

They wanted their country back, let them have it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Stark (May 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> He isn't Ned starkk



He's pretty much Ned Stark.
>Holds to his principles (reopening Clinton Investigation/not placing Renly on the throne) even though holding to said principles inadvertently leads to the rise of a would-be despot.
>Makes decisions completely ignorant of the political fall out because his honor places him above such dishonorable politicking. 
>Leads an investigation about how the next leader of the country is illegitimate, said investigation ends up leading to his dismissal and political execution. 
>Would-be despot then uses his political shaming to reinforce that he's a legitimate leader and indeed that the leader of said investigation has found nothing delegitimizing his premiership and that indeed he is the one true Lord of the Se...err President of the United States.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2017)

Fuck, you're right.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2017)

When GoT is American politics.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> No you cant Pardon yourself even Nixon didnt try that one.



You can but it's only of limited utility, trump can't use it to save his skin here because you can't pardon yourself out of an impeachment because an impeachment is not a legal criminal trial or w.e and disallowed by the constitution which outlines the pardon in the first place

basically:

federal crime - pardonable
impeachment - not pardonable
state crime - not pardonable

at _least _two out of three of these is alleged to be on the cards with trump, so at best giving himself a pardon can only save him from potential legal fallout, not from anything related to the actual office of the presidency


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> When GoT is American politics.


too uncanny


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 9, 2017)

Love him or hate him, the fact that _both_ Trump and Hillary think Comey screwed them or 'worked for the other side' is pure vindication.  Getting fired by this pathetic excuse of an administration is a badge of honor and the cherry on top to his career.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## EJ (May 9, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> He's pretty much Ned Stark.
> >Holds to his principles (reopening Clinton Investigation/not placing Renly on the throne) even though holding to said principles inadvertently leads to the rise of a would-be despot.
> >Makes decisions completely ignorant of the political fall out because his honor places him above such dishonorable politicking.
> >Leads an investigation about how the next leader of the country is illegitimate, said investigation ends up leading to his dismissal and political execution.
> >Would-be despot then uses his political shaming to reinforce that he's a legitimate leader and indeed that the leader of said investigation has found nothing delegitimizing his premiership and that indeed he is the one true Lord of the Se...err President of the United States.


 But Ned Stark isn't a fat buffoon.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> Im not sure what to make of the man



Ignore the Trump troll. 

The reality is that Comey was the only one who was leading the investigation into Trump's ties with Russia.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 9, 2017)

Flow said:


> But Ned Stark isn't a fat buffoon.



If you put Ned in Comey's shoes he'd probably take all the same actions to be honest.  Side Note:  Holy shit that friend is tall 6'8.  Jesus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2017)

In the books, Ned Stark is taller (and lankier) than he is in the show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 9, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Fucking Finally
> 
> Now, if only Trump's new AG had the guts to jail Hillary and her corrupt aides



Its not a good thing or a bad thing. 
Comey is a fucktard that will be replaced by another deep state pawn that will perpetuate a faux investigation. If Trump needs to fire someone, it would be Kushner and his daughter for starters.

Trump won't pick anyone that will make a difference, the red scare is too strong and the idiots demand a phantom hunt.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Its not a good thing or a bad thing.
> Comey is a fucktard that will be replaced by another deep state pawn that will perpetuate a faux investigation. If Trump needs to fire someone, it would be Kushner and his daughter for starters.
> 
> *Trump won't pick anyone that will make a difference, the red scare is too strong and the idiots demand a phantom hunt.*




LMAO 


I'll have what you are smoking, holy shit.



afgpride said:


> Love him or hate him, the fact that _both_ Trump and Hillary think Comey screwed them or 'worked for the other side' is pure vindication.  Getting fired by this pathetic excuse of an administration is a badge of honor and the cherry on top to his career.


Corrupt politicians hate him!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EJ (May 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> I'll have what you are smoking, holy shit.



I concluded he was crazy when he expressed that it was justified if France suffered any more terrorist attacks after his 'side' didn't win the election that just passed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

Flow said:


> I concluded he was crazy when he expressed that it was justified if France suffered any more terrorist attacks after his 'side' didn't win the election that just passed.


He posts like our reality is fantasy... and he has all the answers / everyone else is dumb.

Pure paranoia.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> He posts like our reality is fantasy... and he has all the answers / everyone else is dumb.
> 
> Pure paranoia.



 My morality is objective. Yours is subjective, meaning its simply your opinion. It doesn't carry the weight you try to imply that it does. When you state something is "wrong" its not the same as when I say its "wrong". To you wrong is like wearing the wrong color tie - ultimately a matter of taste. For me wrong is like saying one plus one equals three. That's the difference. So when I say Trump is right and did nothing wrong, it comes from an objective standpoint. When you say Trump is wrong and may have committed a breach of ethics and broken the law at worst, that is just your opinion, but it doesn't hold the truth like mine's does.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 10, 2017)

The deep state is negotiating the Trump-Russia connection for Assad's head on a plate and a pipeline through Syria.


----------



## Jello Biafra (May 10, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Love him or hate him, the fact that _both_ Trump and Hillary think Comey screwed them or 'worked for the other side' is pure vindication.  Getting fired by this pathetic excuse of an administration is a badge of honor and the cherry on top to his career.


Nah, Comey fucked himself.

Comey made several false statements to Congress about the nature of the Clinton investigation, which made it appear on face that he was mistreating her. Sessions used this as pretext to fire him, a painfully obvious smokescreen on the real political nature of this firing; a means of installing a political ally during a period of investigations about misconduct and malfeasance within the Republican Party and Trump's inner circle.

In other words, Comey played stupid games and won stupid prizes.


----------



## Mansali (May 10, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> He's pretty much Ned Stark.
> >Holds to his principles (reopening Clinton Investigation/not placing Renly on the throne) even though holding to said principles inadvertently leads to the rise of a would-be despot.
> >Makes decisions completely ignorant of the political fall out because his honor places him above such dishonorable politicking.
> >Leads an investigation about how the next leader of the country is illegitimate, said investigation ends up leading to his dismissal and political execution.
> >Would-be despot then uses his political shaming to reinforce that he's a legitimate leader and indeed that the leader of said investigation has found nothing delegitimizing his premiership and that indeed he is the one true Lord of the Se...err President of the United States.



So Trump is Joffrey and Hillary is Renly?

Bernie is Stannis?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 10, 2017)

Mider T said:


> In the books, Ned Stark is taller (and lankier) than he is in the show.


N E R D


----------



## GRIMMM (May 10, 2017)

Fake, but I lol'd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 10, 2017)

We'll only thank you if this action leads to your impeachment, you pumpkin-skinned piece of mold.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 10, 2017)

> WASHINGTON — Days before he was fired, James B. Comey, the former F.B.I. director, asked the Justice Department for a significant increase in resources for the bureau’s investigation into Russia’s interference in the presidential election, according to three congressional officials who were briefed on his request.
> 
> Mr. Comey asked for the resources last week from Rod J. Rosenstein, the deputy attorney general, who also wrote the Justice Department’s memo that was used to justify the firing of Mr. Comey this week, the officials said.
> 
> ...





This is bordering on obstruction of Justice.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 10, 2017)

@mr_shadow Can we just have a Russian Investigation megathread and pin it lol


----------



## dr_shadow (May 10, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> @mr_shadow Can we just have a Russian Investigation megathread and pin it lol



Nah, I don't like megathreads.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 10, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Nah, I don't like megathreads.



Alright, but what about when the impeachment proceedings begin


----------



## C-Moon (May 10, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Nah, I don't like megathreads.



It's either that or Bender shitting everywhere.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Orochibuto (May 10, 2017)

I dont like megathreads either.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 10, 2017)

@Lord Stark 

All the same I merged your other thread.

As a rule of thumb, if something related happens within just a few days of the main story, it should go in the same thread. If updates keep coming every day for more than like a week we can make a megathread. If a follow-up happens after more than a week of silence on the subject, it can get its own thread.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 10, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> This is bordering on obstruction of Justice.



Alright then @mr_shadow.

Thoughts everyone?


----------



## Mansali (May 10, 2017)

Spicey is not in the press briefing.


This woman is also pretty dumb in how she is defending Trump.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 10, 2017)

I expect more shake-ups in the following weeks and months. I've seen it said and I'll repeat it here: If Trump has nothing to hide, why not let the investigation conclude and then turn the failed investigation into momentum for himself. He shouldn't worry about the probe if he himself is clean.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2017)

Mansali said:


> Spicey is not in the press briefing.
> 
> 
> This woman is also pretty dumb in how she is defending Trump.


yooooo they set up this woman to take the L


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2017)

Comey should've been fired last year tbh.

Drain the swamp!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (May 10, 2017)

C-Moon said:


> It's either that or Bender shitting everywhere.



He's gotten better though..? Idk, he's been inactive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> I expect more shake-ups in the following weeks and months. I've seen it said and I'll repeat it here: If Trump has nothing to hide, why not let the investigation conclude and then turn the failed investigation into momentum for himself. He shouldn't worry about the probe if he himself is clean.


Because it's most likely dude is worried about the Russian Debts he has over the Russian influence


----------



## GRIMMM (May 10, 2017)

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but according to TWH, Comey committed "atrocities".

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ss-briefing-a7729141.html?cmpid=facebook-post


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 10, 2017)

_"... just, atrocities *in circumventing the chain of command* in the Department of Justice."_

It depends on what the context of this means.

Regardless, I can inevitably see them trying to tie this back to Obama to paint the previous president as either "incompetent" for not know what Comey was doing...Or even go the whole ten yards into the asylum by claiming Obama was complicit in what they claim Comey did.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2017)

@Catalyst75 

Even Obama had better rationale than Trump did with his firing of Flynn than Trump's for Comey.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2017)

Flow said:


> He's gotten better though..? Idk, he's been inactive.



I'm too busy being outraged and horrified by the madman in charge of my country.


----------



## αce (May 10, 2017)

It seems increasingly likely that Trump decided to fire Comey and then they came up with a paper trail and reasons after the fact. The Hillary excuse is both pathetic and insulting to the basic intelligence of anyone paying attention.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 10, 2017)

Fake news, he just stepped down to spend more time with his family. 



Use a real news source next time guys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darkmatter (May 10, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Fake news, he just stepped down to spend more time with his family.
> 
> 
> 
> Use a real news source next time guys.



Bitch, don't use those Liberal Fakes News like Fox News; better use our lord and savior Alex Jones! At least he forewarns us of a Lizardmen Invasion!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (May 10, 2017)

The frogs are turning gay.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 10, 2017)

Flow said:


> The frogs are turning gay.



Better empty that pool then Flow, otherwise you'll have some frog fucking going on later tonight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Better empty that pool then Flow, otherwise you'll have some frog fucking going on later tonight.





Flow said:


> The frogs are turning gay.





Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Bitch, don't use those Liberal Fakes News like Fox News; better use our lord and savior Alex Jones! At least he forewarns us of a Lizardmen Invasion!





WorkingMoogle said:


> Fake news, he just stepped down to spend more time with his family.
> 
> 
> 
> Use a real news source next time guys.


You guys are falling for this smoke screen, how come no one is talking about the Cleveland massacre of the Warriors blowing a 3-1 lead!


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2017)

Listening to Sean Hannity spin this lol.

"We live in dangerous times right now"


----------



## Hand Banana (May 10, 2017)

Parallax said:


> yooooo they set up this woman to take the L


Is it that bad? Getting ready to watch it now.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 10, 2017)

> In the weeks before President Donald Trump fired FBI Director James Comey, a federal investigation into potential collusion between Trump associates and the Russian government was heating up, as Mr. Comey became increasingly occupied with the probe.
> 
> Mr. Comey started receiving daily instead of weekly updates on the investigation, beginning at least three weeks ago, according to people with knowledge of the matter and the progress of the Federal Bureau of Investigation probe. Mr. Comey was concerned by information showing potential evidence of collusion, according to these people.
> 
> White House officials said Wednesday that Mr. Trump had for months been contemplating the possibility of removing Mr. Comey, and that the dismissal this week wasn’t connected to the Russian probe.



Anyone have access to the full article?  And this is from a conservative source lol.


----------



## Brian (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## EJ (May 10, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Azula (May 11, 2017)

*Sean Spicer reportedly hid in bushes after Comey firing*



> Sean Spicer reportedly hid in bushes after Comey firing
> BY Dan Gunderman
> 
> After news spread that President Donald Trump fired FBI Director James Comey, Press Secretary Sean Spicer went to great lengths to avoid the barrage of media questions he was bound to get.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darkmatter (May 11, 2017)

Couldn't handle the pressure, I presume?


----------



## CrazyAries (May 11, 2017)

I just heard about Spicer hiding in the bushes. Even this was too much for him.


----------



## Hitt (May 11, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> *Sean Spicer reportedly hid in bushes after Comey firing*



Wait...I thought this was an Onion article.  Or a joke, or a parody or something.  

But no, this really happened.  THIS FUCKING HAPPENED.

I...just can't anymore.  I can't.  This can't really be happening right now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

This shit is priceless.


----------



## stream (May 11, 2017)

Link removed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (May 11, 2017)

Does anybody else feel bad for Spicer? He's surrounded by nutcases who he is legally obligated to defend. Like, I've seen him at some of those press conferences, and holy shit... he just looks so disappointed that he has to put up with this shit.


----------



## Zenith (May 11, 2017)

I don't know about you guys, but I find it downright scary that essentially, a living meme, has gotten so far with so many things, and is not only taken seriously -- instead of being outright mocked at any given chance, but also boasts a non-negligible amount of zealots (read: not critical thinking voters who are willing to reconsider and rescind their support based on the decision the guy they voted for makes) who will forgive him anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (May 11, 2017)

Zenith said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I find it downright scary that essentially, a living meme, has gotten so far with so many things, and is not only taken seriously -- instead of being outright mocked at any given chance, but also boasts a non-negligible amount of zealots (read: not critical thinking voters who are willing to reconsider and rescind their support based on the decision the guy they voted for makes) who will forgive him anything.



Upon the General Election, there were a few trolls or wannabes in particular that were rejoicing of the conclusion of the election.

Basicially:

"Haha! MAGA! Take that liberals! Gosh, I love turmoil! Can't wait to see all the SJW crying and bitching! Suicide alert! Suicide alert!!"

Man, those people were pathetic. I'm talking specifically about the people that didn't care what the hell would happen to the US during the next four-eight years in order to live out 'the meme that became our reality!' I don't care what anyone says, it's dangerous times where you have idiots that have this kind of mindset. They would spite themselves just to find some kind of sick form of 'entertainment'.

In times in which people are worried to hell about their healthcare, college education, and so forth you want to live in some 'meme'.

I'm not talking about all of Trump supporters, but those people certainly did exist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zenith (May 11, 2017)

Flow said:


> Upon the General Election, there were a few trolls or wannabes in particular that were rejoicing of the conclusion of the election.
> 
> Basicially:
> 
> ...



wow I don't follow internet movements, but if what you say is true, then God/Aliens/Beings of higher intelligence out there please help us all.

Politics is not a game, the earlier those morons realise that, the better it is for everyone.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

also

*Spoiler*: __ 










god these are good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deer Lord (May 11, 2017)

Goddamn commies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (May 11, 2017)

Just watched Conway's interview with Anderson.
That guy was too polite with her.
She was basically saying current ! Trump has nothing to do with Campaign! Trump.
He was right to ask her  whether we should consider Campaign! Trump a fictional character. 
She also actually said that he is using different facts there. 
Someone tell that woman definition of word fact.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 11, 2017)

In defense of Spicy (wow, there's a sentence I never thought I'd type), his life has to be miserable.  I mean he _knows_ that 95% of the BS that he spews is BS, but it's his job to defend whatever random thing the president does next.

I mean, Trump could come out later today as a Holocost Denier, and it would be his job to give a speech to reporters along the lines of "well, obviously what he meant was Hitler was only a threat to _European_ Jews, and that many people have blown his actions out of proportion.  Of course Trump is a big defender of the Allied forces in WW2--  Wait, he what?  Er, what I mean is the Germans had a lot of good strategic military operations and all he meant to imply is that we should recognize that and that it's not fair to brand the entire population based off of limited actions of a few people.  That's all, why are we even talking about this?"

And you _know_ that he drinks himself to sleep every time he has to give one of those speeches.  Every morning he probably wakes up, hung over, and contemplates existential dread before turning on his TV/computer/checking voicemail/etc (Twitter.  @#$@#ing Twitter).

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 11, 2017)

Comey sought more resources for Russia probe before Trump fired him: source - The Globe and Mail


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 11, 2017)

Zenith said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I find it downright scary that essentially, a living meme, has gotten so far with so many things, and is not only taken seriously -- instead of being outright mocked at any given chance, but also boasts a non-negligible amount of zealots (read: not critical thinking voters who are willing to reconsider and rescind their support based on the decision the guy they voted for makes) who will forgive him anything.


You are the noncritical thinking voter.....aka the retard.
The media pushing the military industrial complex agenda with killing children overseas and the non critical voters like you arent doing shit about... while the elected President isnt onboard with regime change.
When the FBI will find nothing on the Russia - Trump connection, I hope he takes out his dick and takes a huge piss in your mouths...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 11, 2017)

Congratulations, GaaraoftheDesert1, you made it onto my Ignore list.  

If and when Trump does get impeached, I'll be sure to season my popcorn with the salt from _your _tears.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 11, 2017)

Catalyst


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 11, 2017)

How about people who believe he will be impeached and people who believe they  won't be impeached make a ban bet.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 11, 2017)

bmos89 said:


> How about people who believe he will be impeached and people who believe they  won't be impeached make a ban bet.



That'll be a bet that could only be won for one side at the four-year point.


----------



## Zenith (May 11, 2017)

@GaaraoftheDesert1 there's nothing more refreshing than a golden shower from the Lord himself

we all await the moment the Lord cleanses us of our sins, one pee at a time

amen!


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Congratulations, GaaraoftheDesert1, you made it onto my Ignore list.
> 
> If and when Trump does get impeached, I'll be sure to season my popcorn with the salt from _your _tears.


He will swallow whatever blatant lies/narrative this administration shits down his throat for consumption.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 11, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Congratulations, GaaraoftheDesert1, you made it onto my Ignore list.
> 
> If and when Trump does get impeached, I'll be sure to season my popcorn with the salt from _your _tears.


yep this will be the end of trump says the increasingly nervous man 

you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will be whining about trump for the next 4 to 8 years


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

Trump asking Comey if he is under investigation

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 11, 2017)

trump being impeached is pretty unlikely but it seems to be getting more likely everyday so who knows what happens a few months from now

even in the unlikely event literally everything said about him being a russian plant is proved true in the coming months, the matter of proving it sufficiently well that the GOP moves forward with impeachment proceedings against their own president has yet to be addressed. The presumption that the FBI will find something and be willing to come forward with it is just that, a presumption. If the controversy is still going strong in 2018 then it might happen (either by the GOP realising they need to drop him to stop looking like a party of traitors or the dems winning in a landslide because they didn't) but that's a pretty big if.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2017)

Nixon 2.0, history tends to repeat itself....


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 12, 2017)

The real take away here is how heavily damaged trump's reputation and the discourse around him is at this point, I think it's bordering on impossible to be ambivalent about trump at this point, you're either with him in which case this is all fake news or you're not in which case he's an awful president. This is probably worse for him than it was during the actual election now, at least back then there were distractions and the extent of the russia stuff hadn't been established yet so the worst of it was stuff like grab em by the pussy, etc.

but then again can't stump the trump


----------



## Atlas (May 12, 2017)

*FBI raids office of Republican campaign consultant in Annapolis*





> _The FBI raided a Republican campaign consultant's Annapolis office Thursday, leading Maryland Republican lawmakers to say they won't work with the firm.
> 
> Kelley Rogers, president of Strategic Campaign Group, said a half-dozen FBI agents arrived at his Main Street office at about 8:30 a.m. with a warrant to search and seize records.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (May 12, 2017)

What the hell!?


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 12, 2017)

Flow said:


> What the hell!?



My question, too.

It makes me wonder if the FBI didn't take too kindly to Trump firing Comey.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> It makes me wonder if the FBI didn't take too kindly to Trump firing Comey.


There are at least some at the FBI who are seething at the moment.

Whether that will last once Trump nominates his nephew or whoever to run the FBI will remain to be seen.


----------



## Hitt (May 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> My question, too.
> 
> It makes me wonder if the FBI didn't take too kindly to Trump firing Comey.


This doesn't appear to be remotely related to Trump or the Russia investigation though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2017)

You don't go against your own intelligence agencies.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> *FBI raids office of Republican campaign consultant in Annapolis*


Apparently, 
This Strategic consulting group (which has being previously sued by GOP for fraud) raised money in candidates' names without authorisation. Thus, the FBI raid.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 12, 2017)

http://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...better-hope-there-are-no-tapes-of-our-meeting


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 12, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2017)

This is like a poor mans House of Cards


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 12, 2017)

You know, Obama was a pretty good president after all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EJ (May 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know, Obama was a pretty good president after all.


Breath of fresh air right now. Truthfully, he was alright.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 12, 2017)

Flip-flop. How many reasons given now? My favourite part was when he said Comey was a showboater, completely missing the irony.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...s-president-a7731571.html?cmpid=facebook-post


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2017)

This is just more incentive to start leaking stuff, tbh.


I mean he already fired the guy, I don't think attempting to blackmail him is gonna work.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 12, 2017)

Death Certificate said:


> http://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...better-hope-there-are-no-tapes-of-our-meeting



What the actual fuck.

And people voted for this moron?


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 12, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> What the actual fuck.
> 
> And people voted for this moron?



I think all that nuclear weapons testing somehow dumbed down the American people.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 12, 2017)

The man with verbal diarrhoea is telling others not to leak?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stream (May 12, 2017)

Ah, but people _hated_ Hillary.

Actually, most people who voted Republican did so because they always vote Republican.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> I think all that nuclear weapons testing somehow dumbed down the American people.



The moment when he questioned why we shouldn't use Nuclear Weapons was the moment he should've lost the people's votes, especially when we still have people who lived through the age where the weapons were used in WW2.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 12, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> The moment when he questioned why we shouldn't use Nuclear Weapons was the moment he should've lost the people's votes, especially when we still have people who lived through the age where the weapons were used in WW2.



And those nukes are fire-crackers compared to the yields that the US military has in its arsenal - at least three magnitudes of power greater for the most powerful bombs.  That means greater instantaneous destruction, greater fall-out, and more deaths and lasting impact on the area.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 12, 2017)

stream said:


> Ah, but people _hated_ Hillary.
> 
> Actually, most people who voted Republican did so because they always vote Republican.



I can tell you that many, many Ivy-league Republicans and/or Republicans who studied at Oxbridge who couldn't stomach voting either Hilary or Trump, opted for some third-candidate. There were even info sessions about this at country clubs. I kid you not.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 12, 2017)

This was probably the most hilarious part of the whole thing and sums up the average democrat voter IQ pretty well....


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2017)

Deserves every last bit of Trump shitting on him. FiveThirtyEight shows that he caused Hilary to lose swing states.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 13, 2017)

U.S. Ambassador to Qatar


----------



## Sherlōck (May 13, 2017)

*James Comey's replacement at FBI could come from these six people*

WASHINGTON — The White House said Wednesday that President Trump is considering "several individuals" to replace the FBI director he abruptly fired on Tuesday.

White House deputy press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders said the first step is for the Justice Department to identify an interim head of the agency, including Deputy Director Andrew McCabe. Four other current FBI officials are also being considered for the temporary post.

White House officials wouldn't discuss potential candidates to replace James Comey permanently, but media reports seemed to focus on six candidates:

► Chris Christie. The New Jersey governor was a U.S. attorney in the George W. Bush administration with a reputation for tackling public corruption. But he himself has been the target of investigations into the Bridgegate scandal. And Christie has expressed a desire to remain as governor through 2018.

► David Clarke. The Milwaukee County Sheriff has emerged as a pro-Trump law enforcement voice as an African-American lawman in the era of Black Lives Matter. But Clarke would be the first FBI director in history without previous federal law enforcement experience.

► Trey Gowdy. He was a career state and federal prosecutor before being elected to Congress in 2010. He made his name as the chairman of the House Select Committee on Benghazi, investigating Hillary Clinton's role in the 2012 attack on the U.S. consulate in Libya.

► Ray Kelly. The former New York police commissioner held Treasury posts in the Clinton administration, and was mentioned as a possible FBI chief in under presidents Clinton and Obama.

► Andrew McCabe. He's currently the deputy director, and the Justice Department has confirmed that he's being interviewed for the interim job. McCabe helped oversee the Clinton email investigation, but also comes with political baggage: His wife, Dr. Jill McCabe, was a Democratic candidate for state senate in Virginia.

► John Pistole. Now the president of Anderson University in Indiana, Pistole is a former deputy director of the FBI and director of the Transportation Security Administration. And he's close to Vice President Mike Pence.

John Pistole


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2017)

Is David Clarke baconbits?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (May 13, 2017)

>Chris Christie

So bitch boii's efforts could be paying off?


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> U.S. Ambassador to Qatar


She just put her job in jeopardy by stepping out of her lane...for nothing.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 13, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> ► Chris Christie. The New Jersey governor was a U.S. attorney in the George W. Bush administration with a reputation for tackling public corruption. But he himself has been the target of investigations into the Bridgegate scandal. And Christie has expressed a desire to remain as governor through 2018.
> 
> ► David Clarke. The Milwaukee County Sheriff has emerged as a pro-Trump law enforcement voice as an African-American lawman in the era of Black Lives Matter. But Clarke would be the first FBI director in history without previous federal law enforcement experience.
> 
> ► Trey Gowdy. He was a career state and federal prosecutor before being elected to Congress in 2010. He made his name as the chairman of the House Select Committee on Benghazi, investigating Hillary Clinton's role in the 2012 attack on the U.S. consulate in Libya.




Gonna do more research on the other ones, but these three are an _abomination.  _A caricature of a corrupt NJ politician, a caricature of an Uncle Tom, and arguably the biggest partisan witch hunt leaders in Washington since at least Newt Gingrich.  Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 13, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> Gonna do more research on the other ones, but these three are an _abomination.  _A caricature of a corrupt NJ politician, a caricature of an Uncle Tom, and arguably the biggest partisan witch hunt leaders in Washington since at least Newt Gingrich.  Fucking embarrassing.



What were you expecting, for someone reasonable to be chosen by the Trumpet Party?


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 14, 2017)

> *Trump fires James Comey, thereby ending any suspicion regarding Russia scandal*
> Staff4 days ago
> 
> Photo Credit
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> What were you expecting, for someone reasonable to be chosen by the Trumpet Party?


You have to pledge loyalty before he hires you.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 14, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> What were you expecting, for someone reasonable to be chosen by the Trumpet Party?





RemChu said:


> You have to pledge loyalty before he hires you.



Trump in the throne...err oval office to his FBI director.


Trump after Comey refused to stop the Russia investigation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tarot (May 14, 2017)

We need to get this man out of office before he can appoint anymore corrupt puppets


----------



## Lord Stark (May 14, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> We need to get this man out of office before he can appoint anymore corrupt puppets



Trump browsing this forum.


----------



## baconbits (May 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Is David Clarke baconbits?



Lol.  No, but I'm an avid supporter.  He's done a good job here, tho the press is constantly after him.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Is David Clarke baconbits?



No. Pastor Mark is baconbits ,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 15, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Lol.  No, but I'm an avid supporter.  He's done a good job here, tho the press is constantly after him.



No, he is under investigation for numerous abuses. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## baconbits (May 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, he is under investigation for numerous abuses. What the fuck is wrong with you?



He's being criticized because a dude died in jail because of dehydration.  One of the jailers behaved poorly but he was recently praised for how well run his jails are.  He's a very good sheriff but he doesn't have Federal experience.  I'd rather see him as a lawmaker.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 15, 2017)

baconbits said:


> He's being criticized because a dude died in jail because of dehydration.  One of the jailers behaved poorly but he was recently praised for how well run his jails are.  He's a very good sheriff but he doesn't have Federal experience.  I'd rather see him as a lawmaker.



He has or is being investigated for numerous allegations of abuses of power.



 - I see now...of course you'd support him...

Also it seems your fellow citizens disagree on his performance:



Not related to legality, but this is seriously the guy you support?:


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 15, 2017)

Fun fact:  In Wisconsin if you were to keep water unavailable to your pet puppy to the point where it died of dehydration you would face charges of animal neglect as a Class E Felony that can result in fines of up to $10,000 and imprisonment of up to 2 years.  You'd also be prohibited from being responsible for the care of an animal for 5 years.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 15, 2017)

@baconbits next post will probably consist of "I don't see anything!" "Not an argument!"


----------



## baconbits (May 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He has or is being investigated for numerous allegations of abuses of power.



First investigation led to nothing.  It was spurred by the County executive because of a political rivalry with Clark.  I already discussed the jail issue.  Poor performance by his subordinates, but that's not him directly.  His jails had previously been rated highly.

Link removed



Seto Kaiba said:


> Also it seems your fellow citizens disagree on his performance:
> 
> Link removed



Yet he's won the last few elections.  It seems they support him whenever he's on the ballot.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Not related to legality, but this is seriously the guy you support?:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Link removed



Yes.  He's a good guy and strong on many issues related to crime and the inner city.


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Yes.  He's a good guy and strong on many issues related to crime and the inner city.



Did you read the new Yorker article?!


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> No. Pastor Mark is baconbits ,


Lost my shit at 

"So what's worse, Hillary Clinton allowing Bill to cheat or...Donald Trump actually cheating?"
*Has a meltdown*


----------



## baconbits (May 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Did you read the new Yorker article?!



Its full of crap.  Milwaukee's crime rate has risen while Chisolm tried to be soft to criminals and more blacks died.  Chisolm also spent much of his time in a investigation twice called unconstitutional by judges that was really just a fishing expedition into Walker and his allies.  He's no friend of the black community and he has no solutions for crime.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 16, 2017)

And if you on that fuck shit then I'm gone for sure



> Politics
> 
> Comey Memo Says Trump Asked Him to End Flynn Investigation
> 386
> ...



This is heating up faster than I thought.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 16, 2017)

Shiki Fūjin

Beat me to it, Lord Stark.  

But this is indeed escalating, since the memo indicates that Trump urged Comey to drop the Flynn investigation just one day after Flynn resigned.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 16, 2017)

This is getting very messy...


----------



## Lord Stark (May 16, 2017)

Shiki Fūjin

Independent reaction.  Now I wonder how the GOP will react.  Namely McCain and Graham


----------



## EJ (May 16, 2017)

If the Democrats clean house in 2018...man, I just have a hard time believing Trump is going to last until 2020. At first I really thought we were stuck with this guy for four years but now, I don't even know. Every single week, there has been more damning information about this administration.


----------



## Lord Stark (May 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> If the Democrats clean house in 2018...man, I just have a hard time believing Trump is going to last until 2020. At first I really thought we were stuck with this guy for four years but now, I don't even know. Every single week, there has been more damning information about this administration.



Keep in mind this part too.



> Mr. Comey created similar memos — including some that are classified — about every phone call and meeting he had with the president, the two people said. It is unclear whether Mr. Comey told the Justice Department about the conversation or his memos.



There are likely _more_ memos some may be even more damning given that Comey was uncomfortable with his relationship with the President.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 16, 2017)

I don't think Trump's gonna last the year if this comeyy stuff is as damning as it looks


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> If the Democrats clean house in 2018...man, I just have a hard time believing Trump is going to last until 2020. At first I really thought we were stuck with this guy for four years but now, I don't even know. Every single week, there has been more damning information about this administration.



Downward spiral, the funniest thing is he brings this on himself...


> *Sources: Comey wrote in memo that Trump asked to end Flynn investigation*
> 
> (CNN)Former FBI Director James Comey wrote in a memo that President Donald Trump asked him to end the investigation of national security adviser Michael Flynn, according to sources familiar with the matter.
> 
> ...



last Thursday


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2017)

Lord Genome said:


> I don't think Trump's gonna last the year if this comeyy stuff is as damning as it looks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2017)

GG?


----------



## dream (May 16, 2017)

Detective, maybe.  We'll see if Republicans can grow some balls and remove a clearly unfit buffoon from office or whether they will stick with their man.  

Also, can't wait to see bacon's spin/defense of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2017)

Sadly because of the supermajority there's no real accountabiity structure within Congress. So I think Trump will get away with all of this, but certainly something has to happen to other actors. I think there's good enough reason now to get sessions out. 

This is hilarious. I hope voters are happy .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tarot (May 16, 2017)

baconbits said:


> First investigation led to nothing. It was spurred by the County executive because of a political rivalry with Clark. I already discussed the jail issue. Poor performance by his subordinates, but that's not him directly. His jails had previously been rated highly.
> 
> migrant crisis


Holy shit Bacon, this is the 2nd time I've caught you using a shit propaganda source claiming to be unbiased and a nonprofit. The first was when you cited that shit white nationalist think tank about the costs of illegal immigration. 
Watchdog is an affiliate of the Franklin Center. A foundation with huge money ties to the Koch brothers and the Heritage foundation that's been called out for shoddy reporting multiple times.  
migrant crisis
migrant crisis

Second, Clarke has had 4 deaths in his prisons in the last six months, including a pregnant women and her child! That clearly speaks more to truth about the nature of his prisons than any report can. The prisons have been reported to be horridly short staffed in terms of medical care for some time. The funny thing is you praised Clarke's harsher prison sentences, when that in fact, more crowded prisons lead to these abuses in the first place. Clarke isn't helping shit, he's part of the problem and you're enabling it by defending people like him. 
migrant crisis
migrant crisis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 16, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Sadly because of the supermajority there's no real accountabiity structure within Congress. So I think Trump will get away with all of this, but certainly something has to happen to other actors. I think there's good enough reason now to get sessions out.
> 
> This is hilarious. I hope voters are happy .



I just want to see how the GOP squirm as this story keeps unfolding downward and downward. An IRL GoT or HoC season has been unfolding before our very eyes (And I haven't even watched either one).


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 16, 2017)

Does the GOP even care ? They have Pence in reserve and the SC. The GOP will turn the clock back the 1920s before they get voted out.


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2017)

God damn it, America

You corrupt land of criminals


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> The one other Jutsu that _*took root in my eyes*_
> 
> Independent reaction.  Now I wonder how the GOP will react.  Namely McCain and Graham



I saw an article on Twitter that Graham wants Comey to testify. Also Chaffetz said that he's willing to subpoena Comey's memos.


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Holy shit Bacon, this is the 2nd time I've caught you using a shit propaganda source claiming to be unbiased and a nonprofit. The first was when you cited that shit white nationalist think tank about the costs of illegal immigration.
> Watchdog is an affiliate of the Franklin Center. A foundation with huge money ties to the Koch brothers and the Heritage foundation that's been called out for shoddy reporting multiple times.
> The one other Jutsu that _*took root in my eyes*_
> The one other Jutsu that _*took root in my eyes*_
> ...



lol are you seriously surprised? Bacon has been dickriding Trumpy no matter what the hell he does. Hell, even when Flynn asked for immunity he tried to ride the Republican's BS train about Susan Rice unmasking being related to leaking to exonerate him.


----------



## Six (May 16, 2017)

This presidency is a trainwreck.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> If the Democrats clean house in 2018...man, I just have a hard time believing Trump is going to last until 2020. At first I really thought we were stuck with this guy for four years but now, I don't even know. Every single week, there has been more damning information about this administration.


I still whole heartedly believe that trump could throw a baby down the capital steps and the republicans in congress would not move to arrest or impeach him


----------



## Lord Stark (May 16, 2017)

The Republicans could honestly benefit from Trump's impeachment.  Pence, unlike Trump would likely be fully capable of uniting the party and passing a good chunk of Trump's agenda.  The media has painted Pence to be almost saint-like in spite of his far right stances on number of issues.  Ironically enough the easiest way of passing the Trump agenda may be to remove Trump from office.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 16, 2017)

I thought the republicans just wanted a few more things out of trump before they turned on him.

Am I going to be saying that for the rest of the presidency? _Any minute now... They just want one more thing..._

People need to be calling and writing their representatives on this. Their red representatives.


----------



## EJ (May 16, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> The Republicans could honestly benefit from Trump's impeachment.  Pence, unlike Trump would likely be fully capable of uniting the party and passing a good chunk of Trump's agenda.  The media has painted Pence to be almost saint-like in spite of his far right stances on number of issues.  Ironically enough the easiest way of passing the Trump agenda may be to remove Trump from office.


 If he is impeached they would be desperate in their attempt to keep Pence as a saint besides being a right wing nut. On that end, the Republican ideals are gradually declining in terms of how the US is run ergonomically and job growth. You can best believe with the way the internet is now, it won't take long for people to understand a good idea why Pence isn't much better that Trump and how he could be worst. The thing is, he is not as charismatic as Trump and can't appeal to a portion of Trump voters amd undecided voters like Trump could. This is why many of us have been stating the best thing the Democrats can do is run a charismatic progressive, considering the unpopularity of the GOP right now.


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2017)

Chaffetz just requested that the FBI send information that shows all communication between Trump and Comey. Just a way to gain control over the situation and spin information lol.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 16, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Holy shit Bacon, this is the 2nd time I've caught you using a shit propaganda source claiming to be unbiased and a nonprofit. The first was when you cited that shit white nationalist think tank about the costs of illegal immigration.
> Watchdog is an affiliate of the Franklin Center. A foundation with huge money ties to the Koch brothers and the Heritage foundation that's been called out for shoddy reporting multiple times.
> Zayn Malik
> Zayn Malik
> ...



Not an argument! I don't see anything! Looks like you don't have proof. You're just arguing from emotion, but it's not a rational argument! Look, your morality is subjective, his is objective, so when you say something is wrong that's just a matter of taste, it's your opinion. When he decides something is wrong, you know it's wrong because he has the objective morality. It's God telling him it's wrong.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 16, 2017)

This presidency


----------



## Amol (May 16, 2017)

Comey should release those classified memos to public .
Unless that is illegal. 
Well he can certainly show them to Grand Jury in any case.


----------



## Hitt (May 17, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> The Republicans could honestly benefit from Trump's impeachment.  Pence, unlike Trump would likely be fully capable of uniting the party and passing a good chunk of Trump's agenda.  The media has painted Pence to be almost saint-like in spite of his far right stances on number of issues.  Ironically enough the easiest way of passing the Trump agenda may be to remove Trump from office.


No.  An impeachment would make a Pence administration a lame duck administration all the way to the next election.  He would have almost no agenda passed, and further, the GOP would have a giant black eye on them just like with Nixon.

They're going to put this under the rug as much as they can until fire shows up.  So far, all we've had is billowing, black, choking smoke.

There's a reason why Bacon isn't saying "Sure I'd love to have Pence in office! ".  He knows better.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 17, 2017)

Dream said:


> Detective, maybe.  We'll see if Republicans can grow some balls and remove a clearly unfit buffoon from office or whether they will stick with their man.
> 
> Also, can't wait to see bacon's spin/defense of this.



I'm going to guess:

"Did you guys actually read the story?  He simply expressed that Flynn was a nice guy and that he hoped that the investigation would go away and there's nothing at all illegal about that.  He was clearly wrong about Flynn but remember he worked for Obama first, you can hardly blame Trump for following the example set by his predecessor.  All that aside he didn't order Comney to end the investigation he just hoped it would go away soon, something he's said consistently about all the overblown digging the Democrats have been doing before he even took office."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (May 17, 2017)

Hitt said:


> There's a reason why Bacon isn't saying "Sure I'd love to have Pence in office! ".  He knows better.



I'd love to have Pence in office.  In 2024.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (May 17, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I'd love to have Pence in office.  In 2024.



You really have no shame. You would vote the devil in if he promised to make abortion illegal. That's the only issue that matters to religious nuts. You know its people like you have that has pushed the younger generation away from religion. Our generation actually cares about others so when we look at a farce like the church, we know we cant be associated with that evil attempting to masquerade itself in light.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 17, 2017)

Normality said:


> You really have no shame. You would vote the devil in if he promised to make abortion illegal. That's the only issue that matters to religious nuts. You know its people like you have that has pushed the younger generation away from religion. Our generation actually cares about others so when we look at a farce like the church, we know we cant be associated with that evil attempting to masquerade itself in light.



This is AD HOMINEM Normality! Irrelevant arguments! Look, the Bible says that life begins at conception, therefore abortion is a sin. This is objective fact, and if you don't like it take it up with God. Oh right you don't believe in him with your atheistic worldview how can you have true morality then?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amol (May 17, 2017)

Please Mike Pence himself knows that he has zero charisma to win an election . I mean atleast Trump had that much. Pence has nothing going on for him other than religious nutjobs liking him.
Only place he has a chance of winning election is in bacon's wet dream. That's it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 17, 2017)

If trump had turned out to be good by some miracle then pence might have been able to coast on that by absorbing trumps base through association for a 2024 victory

but we're in the literal opposite timeline so the shocker is outta luck


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 17, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> If trump had turned out to be good by some miracle then pence might have been able to coast on that by absorbing trumps base through association for a 2024 victory
> 
> but we're in the literal opposite timeline so the shocker is outta luck


Don't underestimate the impact of 7 more years of repeating "things are great now" over and over.  

Eventually some people will start to believe it.  Combine that with a 2-for-1 sale on Ramen in late October and boom, Democrats are in trouble.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 17, 2017)

Amol said:


> Please Mike Pence himself knows that he has zero charisma to win an election . I mean atleast Trump had that much. Pence has nothing going on for him other than religious nutjobs liking him.
> Only place he has a chance of winning election is in bacon's wet dream. That's it.


Pence is well spoken but he will never win because he cant bring the right message to blue collar workers


----------



## baconbits (May 17, 2017)

Normality said:


> You really have no shame.



Well, you ain't lying.



Normality said:


> You would vote the devil in if he promised to make abortion illegal. That's the only issue that matters to religious nuts.



I would think the devil would be pro-choice.  Also more matters to me than abortion.  



Normality said:


> You know its people like you have that has pushed the younger generation away from religion. Our generation actually cares about others so when we look at a farce like the church, we know we cant be associated with that evil attempting to masquerade itself in light.



Lol.  This triggered.  And I run a bible study that caters to folks that are between the ages of 25 and 35.  My sermons tend to appeal best to the younger generation.  Reality is basically the opposite of what you just described, lol.



Seto Kaiba said:


> This is AD HOMINEM Normality! Irrelevant arguments! Look, the Bible says that life begins at conception, therefore abortion is a sin. This is objective fact, and if you don't like it take it up with God. Oh right you don't believe in him with your atheistic worldview how can you have true morality then?





My status is looking more legit everytime you post.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 17, 2017)

Lord Stark said:


> The Republicans could honestly benefit from Trump's impeachment.  Pence, unlike Trump would likely be fully capable of uniting the party and passing a good chunk of Trump's agenda.  The media has painted Pence to be almost saint-like in spite of his far right stances on number of issues.  Ironically enough the easiest way of passing the Trump agenda may be to remove Trump from office.


No chance of Pence getting the rust belt even Hillary could beat a establishment republican ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that has the same message as George Bush


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 17, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Lol. This triggered. And I run a bible study that caters to folks that are between the ages of 25 and 35. My sermons tend to appeal best to the younger generation. Reality is basically the opposite of what you just described, lol.


Anecdote != Data



Americans are becoming less religious with each passing generation.  The cause of this is subject to debate, not the fact that it's happening.


----------



## EJ (May 17, 2017)

LOL, I get it was mockery but Seto Kaiba really used an emote.


----------



## baconbits (May 17, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Anecdote != Data
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are becoming less religious with each passing generation.  The cause of this is subject to debate, not the fact that it's happening.



Her point was that religious people like me aren't successful.  I am successful.  I can't speak to the larger culture, just my own success.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 17, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Her point was that religious people like me aren't successful.  I am successful.  I can't speak to the larger culture, just my own success.


"Our generation [Younger people] actually cares about others so when we look at a farce like the church, we know we cant be associated with that evil attempting to masquerade itself in light." - Normality

"I run a bible study that caters to folks that are between the ages of 25 and 35. My sermons tend to appeal best to the younger generation. Reality is basically the opposite of what you just described." - baconbits

"Your personal anecdotes aside religion does appear to be getting less popular with every successive generation, see my sourced chart stating exactly that." - WorkingMoogle

I don't see where "success" comes into this particular thread?  Other than success at attracting people to religion, maybe?  Which doesn't seem to be what Normality is talking about?  I'm not sure I would attribute the "becoming less popular" part of it to a general interpretation of "evil attempting to masquerade itself in light" but the trend is pretty clear.

For that matter, even if she were talking about "religious people being less successful" a single data-point does not a data-set make, which is consistent with my point as well.

(I don't know that I'd want to get into a debate of what qualifies as being "successful" anyway, without some sort of agreed upon standard of measurement)


----------



## baconbits (May 17, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Our generation [Younger people] actually cares about others so when we look at a farce like the church, we know we cant be associated with that evil attempting to masquerade itself in light." - Normality
> 
> "I run a bible study that caters to folks that are between the ages of 25 and 35. My sermons tend to appeal best to the younger generation. Reality is basically the opposite of what you just described." - baconbits
> 
> ...



She said "its people like you that push people away from religion".  My ability to pull people to religion counters that point.  Either way, its a pointless discussion and we're discussing the ramifications of what is just a tantrum thrown into this thread.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2017)

baconbits said:


> She said "its people like you that push people away from religion".  My ability to pull people to religion counters that point.  Either way, its a pointless discussion and we're discussing the ramifications of what is just a tantrum thrown into this thread.


...you must have a pretty shitty ability there, I think you're only effective with young people from already religious households.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 17, 2017)

baconbits said:


> She said "its people like you that push people away from religion".  My ability to pull people to religion counters that point.  Either way, its a pointless discussion and we're discussing the ramifications of what is just a tantrum thrown into this thread.


Well, again, one datapoint does nothing to establish or diminish a trend.

I'll grant that an sourceless accusation does little to explain the trend also but that doesn't make the "no, I'm proof that it doesn't work that way" any better of an argument.

Example:
Claim: "Black people are underrepresented in politics"

Bad argument: "Yo, everyone knows that blacks don't have anyone on their side in government, it's a joke, the Man's against them!"

Fallacious retort: "Obama was president thus blacks are doing fine in politics" 

Good argument: "Of the 535 members of Congress only 49 are African American (46 in the House, 3 in the Senate), about 9.2%, whereas they make up 12.2% of the population as a whole.  While it is harder to say how the 90.8% of non-black Congresspeople do in representing the needs of their minority constituents it is a statistically significant discrepancy.

A better "con" argument would be to point out that if race were really the driving concern for electing representative you'd expect the majority race(s) to completely overwhelm the minority races and that this is clearly not happening on a large scale.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 222538 (May 17, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Well, you ain't lying.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



You see that bolded quote? That's whats really dangerous about you. You would vote in a monster but would call him a saint simply because he wants to make abortion illegal. That's the reason you're attached to the republican party like a tumor. You dont care who they oppress even if the ones oppressed are your own people, as long as you can spread your ideology forcibly onto others. It's funny you worship Jesus. You have very little in common with him.

The only people you are probably appealing to are those already brainwashed. I doubt you're converting any skeptics. You lack the ability to argue with honesty.


----------



## baconbits (May 17, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Well, again, one datapoint does nothing to establish or diminish a trend.



Its not attempting to.  It was a personal attack; it can be countered by a personal anecdote.



WorkingMoogle said:


> I'll grant that an sourceless accusation does little to explain the trend also but that doesn't make the "no, I'm proof that it doesn't work that way" any better of an argument.



Then your entire line of argument is off base.  If she was never referring to a larger trend why are you pretending this is relevant to her or my point?  Her argument was nothing but a personal sleight.

Exhibit A:



Normality said:


> The only people you are probably appealing to are those already brainwashed. I doubt you're converting any skeptics. You lack the ability to argue with honesty.



There's nothing about any larger trend or any societal wave.  This is about me personally.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 17, 2017)

@baconbits 
[people like you] is a subset of the set of [people] that contains you and others "like you."

Providing specific evidence about the qualities of "you" does not fundamentally alter the subset [people like you] unless the claim made is absolute.

It's pretty clear that Normality's claim was not intended to be an absolute (and pretty clear it was intended to be a slight against you, but that's a different story).  So anecdotal claims about one or two members of the set do not apply to the set as a whole.

Which brings us back to where I entered this thread: the plural of "anecdote" is not "data."


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2017)

This is way off topic.


----------



## baconbits (May 17, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @baconbits
> [people like you] is a subset of the set of [people] that contains you and others "like you."



You're reading too much into this.  Look at the tone and the follow up.  There is no larger context being discussed.  People "like me" is simply a way of generalizing me into a group that is also dangerous. 



WorkingMoogle said:


> Providing specific evidence about the qualities of "you" does not fundamentally alter the subset [people like you] unless the claim made is absolute.



Are you ignoring her follow up post?  It expounds on the fact that she thinks that I (personal, not a larger context) can only appeal to the brainwashed (group I work with).  You're reaching simply to counter an argument that honestly wasn't important.



WorkingMoogle said:


> It's pretty clear that Normality's claim was not intended to be an absolute (and pretty clear it was intended to be a slight against you, but that's a different story).  So anecdotal claims about one or two members of the set do not apply to the set as a whole.
> 
> Which brings us back to where I entered this thread: the plural of "anecdote" is not "data."



And its pretty clear my claim was never intended to be an absolute or generalization about the state of religion in the West.  If you're going to apply these criticisms to my post, apply them to yours as well.


----------



## baconbits (May 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> This is way off topic.



But, that's what makes it fun.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2017)

Kellyanne sounds just like baconbits.


----------



## Hitt (May 17, 2017)

That is all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2017)

What is with the new trend of the stupidly funny zoom-ins and face-pans?


----------



## Bazu'aal (May 18, 2017)

The cafe needs it's own yt channel


----------



## wibisana (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Bazu'aal (May 18, 2017)

Lincoln: friend I was shot.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 18, 2017)

Sacrifice said:


> Lincoln: friend I was shot.


Meanwhile, JFK with half of his head is rolling in his grave.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2017)

Normality said:


> You see that bolded quote? That's whats really dangerous about you. You would vote in a monster but would call him a saint simply because he wants to make abortion illegal. That's the reason you're attached to the republican party like a tumor. You dont care who they oppress even if the ones oppressed are your own people, as long as you can spread your ideology forcibly onto others. It's funny you worship Jesus. You have very little in common with him.
> 
> The only people you are probably appealing to are those already brainwashed. I doubt you're converting any skeptics. You lack the ability to argue with honesty.



I wouldn't be on that. Religion tends to be pretty effective on people who are suffering, skeptics or otherwise.

Though I like your point about Jesus. He was all about tolerance, yet modern christians are about destroying anything that is different from them.

If Jesus was alive today, he would be accused of being a commie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I wouldn't be on that. Religion tends to be pretty effective on people who are suffering, skeptics or otherwise.



That's what I find so nefarious about it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's what I find so nefarious about it.



Maybe, but an effective medicine for psychological trauma isn't that bad.

At the end of the day, humans are fragile.

I wouldn't mind religion at all if they didn't insist on being an authority over people's lives. They could just believe and be happy and not try to conquer the world in the name of God. But they do, and that's where the problem is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Maybe, but an effective medicine for psychological trauma isn't that bad.
> 
> At the end of the day, humans are fragile.
> 
> I wouldn't mind religion at all if they didn't insist on being an authority over people's lives. They could just believe and be happy and not try to conquer the world in the name of God. But they do, and that's where the problem is.



But that is where it starts. Conditioning and indoctrination is the most effective when one is at their most vulnerable, that's why children have often been the target of not only just religion, but things like tobacco ads.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 18, 2017)

New Wind Nation


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (May 18, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I wouldn't be on that. *Religion tends to be pretty effective on people who are suffering, skeptics or otherwise.*
> 
> Though I like your point about Jesus. He was all about tolerance, yet modern christians are about destroying anything that is different from them.
> 
> If Jesus was alive today, he would be accused of being a commie.



You right.


----------



## EJ (May 18, 2017)

They are preparing for Pence to take over. It might not happen but I doubt they haven't considered Donald Trump being forced to resign or impeached.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 19, 2017)

Sacrifice said:


> Lincoln: friend I was shot.


Caesar might have a few things to say too.

But who knows, Trump's still early into his term.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But that is where it starts. Conditioning and indoctrination is the most effective when one is at their most vulnerable, that's why children have often been the target of not only just religion, but things like tobacco ads.


Yes it's brainwashing


----------

